# Why do I keep adding to my stash????



## Finnyknit (Nov 7, 2012)

I've just been to a Wool Fest in Burscough, Lancashire and although determined not to buy anything, have come away with 9 balls of Adriafil Knitcol in 3 different colours. One of the stalls had a sample cushion made out of the yarn and it looked lovely, which enticed me to buy enough wool to make 3. The thing is that none of the wool is like any of my colour schemes and I won't know where to put the cushions when I have made them. I do know that I will get immense pleasure from knitting with it but £31 could have been spent a lot more wisely!


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

What ever it is, a lot of us have it too!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

If you ever find out why you keep adding to your stash please let me know. I have the same problem.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Finnyknit said:


> I've just been to a Wool Fest in Burscough, Lancashire and although determined not to buy anything, have come away with 9 balls of Adriafil Knitcol in 3 different colours. One of the stalls had a sample cushion made out of the yarn and it looked lovely, which enticed me to buy enough wool to make 3. The thing is that none of the wool is like any of my colour schemes and I won't know where to put the cushions when I have made them. I do know that I will get immense pleasure from knitting with it but £31 could have been spent a lot more wisely!


I do the same thing. I have 5 totes stuffed with yarn and I just went out and bought 6 more skeins !!!!!!!!! Are we going to have to be sent away to get over this obscession like druggies do?? My family might agree to do that.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

dotcarp2000 said:


> I do the same thing. I have 5 totes stuffed with yarn and I just went out and bought 6 more skeins !!!!!!!!! Are we going to have to be sent away to get over this obscession like druggies do?? My family might agree to do that.


Oh my, I have 20 good size bins full. Let's just say we buy before it gets too costly to buy yarn. Works for me.


----------



## phloxie2000 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sweeties don't fight it .......if you do that is wasted energy :lol:


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Blame all the yarn companies and all the gorgeous yarns. If they would just quit making things so tempting!!


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

It's a preparedness issue. When the right project comes along you'll be ready.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I agree with everyone! It's addicting isn't it?


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh you're absolutely allowed to add to you stash without regret if you attend a wool show or special event. It's in the rules.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I looked at this forum many times, but only joined when I found, to my delight, that I am not abnormal in my addiction and size of stash ....... :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

_
Why do I keep adding to my stash???? 
_

I don't know, but if you find the answer, please, tell me...


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Don't fight it my love, just roll with it. We are here to support you with your addiction and we can all empathize with your illness and we can all justify our need for more stash. For me, it is the possibility of a baby boom and a need to make toys for children to make them giggle. Or even just a tiny little smile is a reward. I fear not having enough to finish a project. Like these blankets I inherited that were only 1/2 done when I got them in a bag of yarn. However, even if I have to use just a shade different, I will just because I don't want to rip out the beautiful work the woman was about when she quit them. Babies don't care if the colors match exactly and people in need of warmth for their babies don't care either. So, just thank God you have stash to work with and don't question it.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Why do I keep adding to my stash???? 

Because I can...sort of like you can never be too thin or too rich..you can never have too much yarn.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi! My name is Susan I have an addiction to yarn and patterns. I have many totes of this wonderful fibers and I don't know if I want to kick this habit. U see when I am stressed I know I can just sit and relax...maybe just looking at patterns for hours. Trying to decide what to make next. I know it makes people Happy!Happy! Happy! When they are gifted one of my finished products.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

I think it is a disease called addictus yarnitus and I have it as well as I bet more than half of those also suffering from addictus KPitus. you are in good company.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

I managed to not buy any yarn for nearly ten years, stash was put away but I just didn't have the time to knit any of it. Then started knitting and crocheting again just before christmas last year, in that time I've bought over 200 balls of yarn and used just 80 of them. I have been good recently and only bought wool for specific projects, and as they're all christmas presents I can justify the purchase.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

It is the newness of the colors and the textures that draw us in..I too have bins of yarn...pretty organized for now..


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Viwstitcher said:


> It's a preparedness issue. When the right project comes along you'll be ready.


I was told that it is good for insulating your house, it's an investment (prices NEVER go down) and finally...................just because. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Scooter (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't think we should worry about it, we just have it !!!


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Stash worked wonderfully for me, as I've only purchased two skeins in the past year and a half while my son has been in expensive medical treatment. But I've had plenty to knit with, right from the stash.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Chrissy said:


> I was told that it is good for insulating your house, it's an investment (prices NEVER go down) and finally...................just because. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I have the best insulated house in the street - so I'm saving on energy bills by hiding stash up there. Did I say hiding? Noooo, yesss, ermmm of course

:thumbup:


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Lostie said:


> I have the best insulated house in the street - so I'm saving on energy bills by hiding stash up there. Did I say hiding? Noooo, yesss, ermmm of course
> 
> :thumbup:


 If I see a color I want, I bring it in and put it with my stash and if hubby asks if I bought any," Nope". Saves on fighting,, I mean " discussion ". :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't have a stash but would like one.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

You buy yarn because something about it pleases you. We each need something in our lives that pleases us. Yarn is what makes this group happy. Happy people are pleasant and interesting people. That's good enough reason, don't you think?


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Went to Aldi today for milk .Came out with 6 packs of baby wool !!It just shouted out my name stash growing bigger !! and yes i got milk !


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

gardiloo said:


> Went to Aldi today for milk .Came out with 6 packs of baby wool !!It just shouted out my name stash growing bigger !! and yes i got milk !


I know what you mean, it talks to us ;-)


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

I also have a problem. I just put in an order with Deramores for mohair yarn to make a jumper for really cold weather, but I bet it won't be finished until the winter is over! I am trying to cut down on stuff at home so the last thing I need is more yarn!

If you find a cure for this condition please let me know.


----------



## annygranny (Jun 15, 2011)

I am addicted as well
you know when I need a ball of white I go through my stash, but its never quite the right shade white.
when I need a ball of green its never quite the right shade of green, when I need blue, its never quite the right shade of blue, and as always the wool shop always has the right shade. " funny that " 
Happy stashing ladies.


----------



## geeliz (Dec 26, 2012)

Somehow, I have the same problem, and would like to kn ow the answer! At present, I'm working with three strands of yarn and size 11 circulars (8 mm) busily knitting up pairs of slippers to sell at our Senior Center Craft Bazaar this coming weekend, and I'm running out of colors such as gray, yellow, black and green. I'll pick these up today, enough to get me 'through this week', then concentrate on working up all the leftover oddball yarn into a pair for myself. It's tragic when it comes to explain away this fettish of ours to add to our stashes, epecially when not knowing when we'll get to the new projects...


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Finnyknit said:


> I've just been to a Wool Fest in Burscough, Lancashire and although determined not to buy anything, have come away with 9 balls of Adriafil Knitcol in 3 different colours. One of the stalls had a sample cushion made out of the yarn and it looked lovely, which enticed me to buy enough wool to make 3. The thing is that none of the wool is like any of my colour schemes and I won't know where to put the cushions when I have made them. I do know that I will get immense pleasure from knitting with it but £31 could have been spent a lot more wisely!


One of my friends simply explains it as this....."My hobby is collecting fabric...the clothing and quilting that may or may not result from it are a byproduct, but collecting is my hobby and everyone is entitled to a hobby." So you can just substitute 'Yarn' for 'Fabric' and hold your head up...look at what lovely additions you made to your yarn collection!


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Knitters, Knitters PUHLEEESE!
Do we know how fortunate we are? We have the BEST addiction possible! I mean really, what other addiction brings gifts to friends, family, pets and total strangers? What other addiction calms the nerves, brings a smile to your face and a warm cuddly thing to wrap up in on a cold winters night?
And as far as cost: I have an acquaintance who likes to shop...in jewelry stores. I don't know how much money she spends, but I'm pretty certain she spends more than I spend on yarn etc. and in terms of hobbies? I have a good knitting friend whose husband never says a word about how much yarn she buys. I asked her once "Hey, Bill doesn't seem to mind you bringing in another bag of yarn. What's your secret?" I expected her to say something about sexy lingere but this is what she told me: "When we'd been married about 2 years Bill 'suggested' that I might be spending too much money on yarn. I just looked him in the eye and said: GOLF." He's never mentioned yarn again."


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Knitters, Knitters PUHLEEESE!
> Do we know how fortunate we are? We have the BEST addiction possible! I mean really, what other addiction brings gifts to friends, family, pets and total strangers? What other addiction calms the nerves, brings a smile to your face and a warm cuddly thing to wrap up in on a cold winters night?
> And as far as cost: I have an acquaintance who likes to shop...in jewelry stores. I don't know how much money she spends, but I'm pretty certain she spends more than I spend on yarn etc. and in terms of hobbies? I have a good knitting friend whose husband never says a word about how much yarn she buys. I asked her once "Hey, Bill doesn't seem to mind you bringing in another bag of yarn. What's your secret?" I expected her to say something about sexy lingere but this is what she told me: "When we'd been married about 2 years Bill 'suggested' that I might be spending too much money on yarn. I just looked him in the eye and said: GOLF." He's never mentioned yarn again."


Smart woman and quick with an answer.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

When you buy your next ball of yarn/wool, think of this.

Just think of all the people you are keeping jobs, helping to feed their families etc:

The farmer who owns the sheep.

The shearers.

The truck drivers who take the wool to the woollen mills.

All those lovely people in the woollen mills.

The plastic bags the wool is packed in, lot of people in those factories too.

Oh yes and cardboard boxes for packing wool in ... more factories. 

Yes they put the boxes on pallets, there is wood in pallets ... so more factories.

Ah, forgot the machinery for spinning etc and fork lifts for lifting those pallets.

Again the truck drivers who deliver it to the shops, they need fuel for their trucks, mechanics to keep the trucks moving. Tyres for those trucks.

There are many, many more in there I have not mention, as in the canteen workers in the mill. So we go onto food deliveries. Oh and farmers to grow the vegies.

And you need to eat food off a plate, so there is crockery suppliers.

And of course the mill factory and canteen needs cleaning, so we have cleaners and all their bits and pieces they use to clean.

Oh the list is endless.

Just look at it this way, YOU doing doing your little bit to keep this industry turning, you are helping feed and cloth people.

You are making people happy with your knitted gifts.

So never feel guilty for buying wool/yarn for your stash.

Oh forget the steel workers who make the needles, but that is another list and I don't have time to think it all out. I need to pop up to my LYS, so I can keep this cycle going.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Let's not forget our shopkeepers and all the equipment it takes to keep th going. Kinda makes you feel proud doesn't it and also responsible. We ineed to buy yarn, lots of different kinds in big amounts to take care of all these people we support. It is our duty! Take pride in any and all your purchases. From here on out I will buy more often and feel no guilt!!!


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Viwstitcher said:


> From here on out I will buy more often and feel no guilt!!!


Way to go ... now ya talking.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm constantly adding to my stash - because I am retiring at Christmas time (from working), and then I won't be able to afford to buy the yarn - so I am stocking up now. Every time someone asks me what I would like for Christmas - my answer (of course) is YARN!!


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

I just love looking at my stash and patterns and it is all neat and one day I may run out of money and I will never run out of wool LOL


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I dye yarn and I still go out and buy yarn. So if there's no help for me.....
And the knitting and stitching show is coming up at Harrogate next month. I've been saving for months....


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh my goodness! You all have validated me. I really thought I was going mad! I have so much yarn that, at times, I become overwhelmed. I do knit for charity at church which sort of justifies my constantly buy yarn when I tell myself I have enough. 

To add to my addiction, we get donations and I pick up more yarn. Oh my! It looks like I am in good company here which is why I am also addicted to this site. It is so comforting!!!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Despite my resolution to knit from my stash, I often end up buying yarn for specific projects, or just buying it cause it's pretty. The problem is, when I buy for "pretty," I never have anything particular in mind and am too concerned about the price to buy enough to really make anything. So my stash grows. Once my littlest grandchild is too big to wear one- or two-skein outfits, I am not sure how I'll go forward.d Lots of scarves and socks, I guess.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a large stash and some of the yarn I already have patterns to make things with. I buy my stash for when I retire as I won't have the money to buy a lot of wool. That's my excuse and I am stuck with it.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I find I'm doing just the same with my stash of knitting yarn... (but it DOES get used up... hooray, then I can buy some more!) ... and it's just what I did with fabrics when I made all my own clothes!


----------



## elizabethvickers (Nov 22, 2012)

I do the same too just can't resist all the lovely yarn out there.My DH does'nt mind he says it's extra insulation for the coming winter


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> _
> Why do I keep adding to my stash????
> _
> 
> I don't know, but if you find the answer, please, tell me...


That goes for me as well.....I was at the Knit and stitch show in Alie Palie recently and spent a small fortune on yarn I did not really need but liked, then couldn't actually find what I wanted!!!! This yarn has now been added to my stash....but on the plus side, I am going to take some of it to my cousin's house where I am going to teach his daughter and some of her friends to knit....but I guess that what ever I take to them, I will replace next shopping trip!!!!


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

daleech said:


> Hi! My name is Susan I have an addiction to yarn and patterns. I have many totes of this wonderful fibers and I don't know if I want to kick this habit. U see when I am stressed I know I can just sit and relax...maybe just looking at patterns for hours. Trying to decide what to make next. I know it makes people Happy!Happy! Happy! When they are gifted one of my finished products.


Well said! Sounds like me to! I just added 24 skeins of yarn from Walmart because they were on clearance for $1.00 each. 5 Sashay and 19 Lion Brand Amazing.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm addicted too. I have totes full and I have been online looking at some yarn that I just have to have. I don't think there is any hope for us  :lol:


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

enjoy making them. Then donate them to a charity who will raise funds from them. Double blessings.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi! My name is Mel and I too have this addiction. Welcome to knitters anonymous!

I also collect books on every form of the craft as well as more patterns that I will ever use. I don't want to give it up as I have such a wonderful time learning new techniques. I have determined I want to learn every form of knitting and crochet and add new forms to my list all of the time. 

I feel this keeps me going and is relaxing as well as keeping my brain working. I am especially lucky that my other half does not ask why I keep buying stuff!!


----------



## Taipan1 (Jun 22, 2013)

So glad to realize that I am "yarn normal." Thanks, fellow yarn lovers!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

phloxie2000 said:


> Sweeties don't fight it .......if you do that is wasted energy :lol:


This is where I would like a like button.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Viwstitcher said:


> It's a preparedness issue. When the right project comes along you'll be ready.


I would like to think this but I always find something out there but I want the yarn similar to the picture than what I have in my stash!!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Viwstitcher said:


> It's a preparedness issue. When the right project comes along you'll be ready.


This is what I am going to use on my DH. Thank you!!! He is a preparedness kinda guy. I can't wait to use this on him. Thank you! It will be fun to see his reaction.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Oh my, I have 20 good size bins full. Let's just say we buy before it gets too costly to buy yarn. Works for me.


That's what I keep doing. Buying while it is on sale or thinking, one day, I won't be able to afford this yarn. My DH says we can't now. Oh well, it makes me happy along with your beautiful photos of Maine.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

beejay said:


> If you ever find out why you keep adding to your stash please let me know. I have the same problem.


Me too. (Deep sigh).


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

I saw some mohair yarn on special offer at Yarn Paradise, so looked on the website and yes, I ordered 16 balls of something entirely different. Oh dear, it hasn't arrived yet, but where am I going to put it when it does?


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

You just did spend it wisely...on something you like. After doing so much for other people...it about time. enjoy. :wink:


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> Oh you're absolutely allowed to add to you stash without regret if you attend a wool show or special event. It's in the rules.


Yup, I agree wholeheartedly! Not sure the rest of the family would though.......


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

At least we are all in this addiction together. And the cushions may be a wonderful gift for someone.


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Another "symptom" I have developed lately is that I see a pattern I just have to do, find the yarn online and in the day or two it takes to come see something else I've got to make and the cycle goes on. Trying to be good and finish at least one item before going for the next....... Not sure it's working!


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

Because I can, and I will and it brings me joy and happiness


----------



## sandy48 (Sep 18, 2011)

I was going to confess my yarn addiction until I saw that Susan has already done so! 

I have a list of 95 projects on a spreadsheet and I ALREADY OWN all the yarn I need for all those projects! And more...

I will never be without ready access to a new project, and the interesting thing is I have enough needles, probably, to handle at least a LOT of those projects to be on needles at the same time.

Now I have convinced myself I am still allowed to go to LYS's and fiber fests, but can only buy yarn if it's something I have none of and won't come across again any time soon. So with that new rule, I bought 2 skeins of animal-friendly mink the other day. It was irresistable and I don't own any!


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I have the same addiction, and I am not all that great of a knitter, I LOVE to knit or crochet instead of anything else right now. The only thing I am concerned about is will I loose interest in this or forget how to knit/crochet when I reach a certain age of maturity? I am hoping not, but for right now (65 yrs) am hoping that doesn't happen for many years. I guess the key is to keep our minds challenged, and I am trying to do that. I also love to sew but most of sewing projects are not portable like knitting is! Happy Monday and knitting/crocheting to all!!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Finnyknit said:


> I've just been to a Wool Fest in Burscough, Lancashire and although determined not to buy anything, have come away with 9 balls of Adriafil Knitcol in 3 different colours. One of the stalls had a sample cushion made out of the yarn and it looked lovely, which enticed me to buy enough wool to make 3. The thing is that none of the wool is like any of my colour schemes and I won't know where to put the cushions when I have made them. I do know that I will get immense pleasure from knitting with it but £31 could have been spent a lot more wisely!


Yes, I agree with most Don't fight it to hard as it is a waste of energy, just knit more! And for goodness sake if you do find out Please let us know! I have 3 old cars full of yarn and fiber and 2 rooms in the house and 26 wool makers (sheep) out in the field making me more and I Still can't resist buying the stuff! And who the H posted that site addy where you can design your own multi strand yarn?? hurumph of course I had to play around with it and then order the stuff and LOVE this yarn I got. 1 strand red cashmere, 1 strand medium brown alpaca and one strand copper lurex glitz. Made a sock weight yarn....nice, Only ordered the minumum 2 oz.....Of course I had to start something,,,,a triangle shawl, very simple as the yarn is the show. I need a neck scarf thingie you know! yah right! not. And that is another subject entirely. How many projects do you have going on????


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> Despite my resolution to knit from my stash, I often end up buying yarn for specific projects, or just buying it cause it's pretty. The problem is, when I buy for "pretty," I never have anything particular in mind and am too concerned about the price to buy enough to really make anything. So my stash grows. Once my littlest grandchild is too big to wear one- or two-skein outfits, I am not sure how I'll go forward.d Lots of scarves and socks, I guess.


Now my grandchildren have out grown the one/two ball size items I go onto stripes, or mixed colour items.
I too have a large stash, my reasons, I don't drink, smoke, have holidays, go out much so its my one enjoyment


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

it is because the men are hunters and the women are gatherers....we just happen to gather yarn!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Somewhere, someday, you will need a gift for a loved one for a special occasion. DON'T panic! You have what you need right there in your stash...........just calmly go pick out the proper yarn, make the gift, and give with love and pride. By being open minded and resourseful, you have avoided the problem of not having a gift when needed. If you gave in to the nay sayers and stopped (Heaven forbid!) buying yarn..........you would be stuck!!! I have been using yarn lately that I bought 10 or 15 years ago....glad I kept it. Knit on baby! (giggle, giggle
!)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love yarn too. Can't resist. I think we've all caught it.


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

I did the same thing at the sheep & wool festival this weekend. We are all addicts!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe they'll put us together and we can knit for therapy.



dotcarp2000 said:


> I do the same thing. I have 5 totes stuffed with yarn and I just went out and bought 6 more skeins !!!!!!!!! Are we going to have to be sent away to get over this obscession like druggies do?? My family might agree to do that.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

cakediva said:


> it is because the men are hunters and the women are gatherers....we just happen to gather yarn!


Yes. I forgot that we are gatherers and we are still gathering for a rainy day or something.


----------



## moonopal (Oct 12, 2013)

I am so glad to hear someone else has a growing stash too! I often wonder if I have a sickness! lol!!!
I just bought more sale yarn from KnitPicks to make socks and two scarves in the entralec stitch pattern. Total skein count: seven. 
When the box arrived, I discovered one of the chosen color schemes (three skeins) is almost identical to some Noro yarn I am using to knit another beautiful pattern for a scarf. I had put this scarf down to focus on socks and pretty much forgot the exact colors in the Noro yarn and the KnitPick yarn is so similar in the variations of color. Like I really need two scarves so close in color!


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

Viwstitcher said:


> It's a preparedness issue. When the right project comes along you'll be ready.


Thats what I keep telling myself but usually I can't find the right yarn for a project I want to make and have to go buy new yarn anyway. Oh well, I could have worse addictions!


----------



## janrknits (Mar 24, 2013)

When visiting or traveling always look up a yarn shop for a souvenir! If you don't have room in your suitcase, buy sock yarn! Jan


----------



## adoreenfan (Oct 20, 2013)

Why do we have these stashes of yarn, I suppose for each of us it's different. Mine started years ago when my husband was still alive, he had a serious heart problem and knew his time would come. I had the fear of not being able to afford to buy yarn,so started to buy yarn. Here I am, he's been gone 17 years and I'm still adding..is it an obsession? I don't know, I do know when l want to make something I don't need to drive 60 miles to buy, l can shop from my stash.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't worry.................your'e pefectly normal.............like the rest of us on here


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

I have the same affliction--love it! Now, where will I put that last bag of yarn?????


----------



## Julie98 (Jan 19, 2013)

Next time I bring an extra 'ball' of yarn home, I will tell my husband it is a 'drop in the ocean' compared with other knitters stashes!! You are SO LUCKY with all that yarn, and sheep!


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

Ladies, I am trying very hard not to join in the addiction, but I am weakening! I never had a stash before. I mostly knit blankets for family and Linus or scarves and purchased just what I needed. Lately, however, I have ventured into shawls and socks. Now I have a small stash with yarn for at least two shawls and three pairs of socks. I know that if I go to SWTC again I will buy more and I have plans to visit my LYS for another 12" needle, so will probably be tempted. IT IS ALL YOUR FAULT! This started when I joined KP. I am enjoying myself, though! Thanks!


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

It's in our genetic makeup. Can't fight it.
Just roll with it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Oh my, I have 20 good size bins full. Let's just say we buy before it gets too costly to buy yarn. Works for me.


I buy to keep boredom at bay in my old age when I can no longer travel and get around. LOL..


----------



## Abuela (Apr 27, 2011)

I buy yarn when it is on sale, not knowing what I would make but trying to buy enough to make whatever I later decide. It's cheaper than paying for theropy for stress
Happy shopping and stashing!


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

We just cant help ourselves...


----------



## Suzann Roberts (May 13, 2012)

just think, if you were ever snowed in or had to stay home and not able get out... you're set!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

We have an addiction to yarn.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Sounds like you have what I have! But you are right, it is so enjoyable at the time and when items are finished. I could spend the money on golf but what's the point in that? (sorry to any golf players out there!!!)


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

I recently organized my stash. Oh my did I have a lot. It was mostly everyday yarn. I love to touch & feel nice yarn! I have to buy some "good" yarn for those special items I hope I will make. Enjoy!


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

My Blogs subtitle reads Researching insanity as an alternate lifestyle ! Yarn whispers my name. It tells me what it wants to be made into. It suggests who needs what I am making or where it wants to live. I dont worry about being called crazy I just enjoy the insanity.


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

Last year, I moved 2 totes- like about 24 gal each upstairs to save trips to the dungeon yarn stash. Then another one came upstairs. The yarns started reproducing like wire coat hangers do in a spare closet. Bought 2 more totes to accommodate the extra yarn. 

In the midst of doing my year end charity knitting And needed orange yarn. Would you believe no orange in my stash. Along with 3 ( not just the 1 I needed) skeins of orange and a couple of skeins to make sweaters for my fur babies, I added to my stash. 

Decided I was tired of shifting totes around so lined them up in the hall to take downstairs. SEVEN. Got 5 downstairs and quit for the night. Got up during the night to visit the porcelain room and saw shadows on the floor. Picked up and rewound only 4 skeins of yarn. Buster was able to pop the top off one and play in the yarn. 

When you figure this out, you need to let me know, too.


----------



## Jacqueline M Gray (May 26, 2013)

It's a sickness and can't be helped!!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Pishi said:


> Ladies, I am trying very hard not to join in the addiction, but I am weakening! I never had a stash before. I mostly knit blankets for family and Linus or scarves and purchased just what I needed. Lately, however, I have ventured into shawls and socks. Now I have a small stash with yarn for at least two shawls and three pairs of socks. I know that if I go to SWTC again I will buy more and I have plans to visit my LYS for another 12" needle, so will probably be tempted. IT IS ALL YOUR FAULT! This started when I joined KP. I am enjoying myself, though! Thanks!


Knitting Paradise is the problem!!! It's like a cult - draws you in, brainwashes you. If you don't think so, read back through these responses. I, too, felt like I had to buy lots of yarn before I retired in case I ran low on funds. But that didn't happen (run low on funds) and now my stash contains skeins of yarn with price tags that I would NEVER have looked at a few years before. My DH knows I have an incredible stash, but he has no idea the true value of it :shock: 
I confess this is a problem, but a deliciously good problem.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Why do we add to our stash?
It's all part of the charm of knitting.


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome to the yarnaholics site. Have to say though, I've been able to start projects from my stash without having to make a trip to the LYS. Finished a pair of socks and started another pair while at work and another pair on a road trip.


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

Let me know when you figure it out! Lol


----------



## Mamasmurf (Feb 9, 2013)

I had a stash of baby yarn in a white with pink, green, blue and yellow splashes in it. I learned that our farmhand was expecting and started on a King Charles brocade blanket. It turns out that she got tested and is having a boy. They threw her a shower last Saturday and am I glad I made the blanket when I did. She isn't due until 1/22 but they wanted to avoid the holidays. My gift was the only home made one in the lot. I was proud and she loved it.
So the story is that a stash is for turning to when you need something to make a wonderful gift for someone. Go stash!


----------



## WendiKaiser (Apr 27, 2012)

For Knitters - to quit collecting yarn, patterns, accessories is to die!!! Keep collecting. You can always gift the excess to other poorer knitters. You might want to set up a knitting exchange a few times a year. We exchange excess craft supplies at our church a few times yearly. It is great.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello, I am kyterp and I am a yarnaholic!

You are not alone!!!!


----------



## bardar (Oct 21, 2013)

SO GREAT TO KNOW I'M NOT ALONE & IT SO HARD TO TRY TO USE UP CUZ YARNS ARE NOT SAME TO MATCH FOR BABY ITEMS OR HOODIES FOR THE GRANDCHILDREN


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I think all of us on the forum have the same bug ( or perhaps compulsion is a better word)


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

janrknits said:


> When visiting or traveling always look up a yarn shop for a souvenir! If you don't have room in your suitcase, buy sock yarn! Jan


I have been known to buy another suitcase!


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Finnyknit said:


> I've just been to a Wool Fest in Burscough, Lancashire and although determined not to buy anything, have come away with 9 balls of Adriafil Knitcol in 3 different colours. One of the stalls had a sample cushion made out of the yarn and it looked lovely, which enticed me to buy enough wool to make 3. The thing is that none of the wool is like any of my colour schemes and I won't know where to put the cushions when I have made them. I do know that I will get immense pleasure from knitting with it but £31 could have been spent a lot more wisely!


.........................................
A very good choice! I'd have bought them too! Love Knitcol yarn!!!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I for one do not have a stash! I have my dreams, and pattern list so some day my dreams (soft fluffy yarn of all kinds) will fill my bucket list of patterns, and if for some reason I can not knit or crochet them into items. I simply will weave them into something. Until then I shall run my fingers through the soft fluffiness of pure pleasure.


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

Repeat after me: "Hello, my name is _______ and I am a Yarnoholic." This affliction occurs when certain pleasure centers in the brain are stimulated by yummy fibers that release a substance known as "yarnlust", which causes an uncontrollable urge to hoard fibery things. The only known treatment involves needles and a therapy method known as "knitting." The affliction in incurable. The sooner you accept your affliction, the less-frustrated you will be. Support groups, such as Knitting Paradise will not help you control your affliction, but we will all enjoy hearing about your acquisitions.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Wow this is certainly a popular subject. 

My outlook on this stash problem is....well, how can we resist? As others have pointed out the industry keeps bringing such wonderful yarns to our attention each year and we do need to touch each one and....yes, buy some as well.. it's just human nature, for a knitter/crocheter anyway.

Here's my solution and I will stick with it. After a recent move I now have my stash in one place (not married, don't need to hide it). What I plan to do is go through all of it and sort according to how long I have had it, after 10 years I doubt I will ever use it, and whether I made the purchase "user ready" with a pattern and needles. Then I will further sort according to my current wardrobe/life style and just who I could make these for without being a pest. Yes, us knitters are considered a pest with our crafty projects--my sister told me so--the last thing I knit her was a white angora and mohair scarf with long finishing tassels/fringe that could be used as a shawl for a cool evening in the desert, that's where she lives. I used 3 tubes of glass beads in crystal, crystal with silver and pearl and made the fringe tassels with a special twist varying the bead placement. The beads gave weight to the soft light fabric giving it drape quality and the scarf would stay without slipping off. It was a lot of work my own created pattern or idea. Plus I shipped it express so that she would have it in time for her birthday. There was no thank you, I haven't seen her wear it--just the comment that "we live in a warm climate and I won't be able to wear anything you knit".

So my sorting will exclude making gifts for others--just smaller less expensive items that I know would be appreciated. No more sweaters for sis--she always was the family princess....

Then it's donation time--or maybe a garage sale in the Spring. But I do like donating to a special church thrift shop that is in an urban neighborhood where residences are crafty, wise and don't necessarily have big incomes. This thrift shop is run by volunteer church members and 100 percent of the profits are given back to the community, supporting those who need a bit of help. A feel good thing.

Will I stop buying yarn? of course not!


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

My stash consists of left over yarn from finished projects. I can only afford to buy what I need.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Suzann Roberts said:


> just think, if you were ever snowed in or had to stay home and not able get out... you're set!


You are so right! Like squirrels stashing their nuts, we stash yarn for the long cold winter....yes that's it.


----------



## MOK (May 7, 2011)

Agree with it all and we could be addicted to worse things!!!!!!!


----------



## SheilaSB (Sep 2, 2011)

I would suggest you knit some things you can sell at a bazaar or give as gifts to friends or a charity.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Simple, it's because they keep producing yarn. New colors, new variegations, new blends and fibers. It doesn't help to avoid the shops, catalogs come in the mail. Online sellers send you email. Friends show you their latest project. What's a person to do?! :lol:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

One last word--Having a stash of yarn is NOT hoarding! No way because hoarding is collecting anything and everything that you will never need or use. Right?


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

I love yarn , love patterns never feel guilty when buying . Just .when I get home an see what I already have . But it's just for a minute an gone . And then I buy more . Love to Knit


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

LoL, I just walked out of Big Lots, not more than 10 minutes ago and almost made a huge yarn purchase, of which I really didn't need. Thank goodness sanity kicked in at the last minute , which doesn't happen very often. Of course this means I will spend twice as much on my next purchase to make up for what I feel I missed out on this time around. I know all my fellow yarn addicts will understand my reasoning. Enjoy your purchase !!!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I hear you!


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello, I'm Cyndi, and I'm a yarn addict ;-)


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

I do the same. Then I de-stash only to build it back up again. Alas!


----------



## harianu (Sep 27, 2013)

I have a calender, with 365 crotchet stitch samples... I wonder if I try out different stitches with stash yarn, and combine them together, it will give a colorful blanket. so I feel good when I see my stash.
Regarding the cushion color and design that you were talking about, how about make a something like a handbag/ tote bag with the same design/color?


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Finnyknit said:



> I've just been to a Wool Fest in Burscough, Lancashire and although determined not to buy anything, have come away with 9 balls of Adriafil Knitcol in 3 different colours. One of the stalls had a sample cushion made out of the yarn and it looked lovely, which enticed me to buy enough wool to make 3. The thing is that none of the wool is like any of my colour schemes and I won't know where to put the cushions when I have made them. I do know that I will get immense pleasure from knitting with it but £31 could have been spent a lot more wisely!


you do it because you can (just like I do) and as for the cost, pleasure is as important as food, we must live pleasant lives, makes it easier to to be pleasant people


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Its a sickness all us knitters have. We are unable to stop ourselves


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

If there is ever a yarn shortage you ladies will be set for rest of your lives , I consider my one large tote and one small one over the top I feel over the winter i will get the small tot yarn used up in lap robes . I hope it is Carrons and I don't like the yarn but will get it used up in to nice lap robes not matter what I do over the winter it has to be used up and then no more Carrons yarns nice for lap robes tho .


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I just bought 8 skeins from ebay because I got some yarn at Tuesday Morning and decided I need more to make the large striped felted bag I want to make. Of course the yarn is now discontinued. I will buy it as I a little at a time until I have enough of all colors. I hope I can do it before it gets way out of my price range.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

And good Maine women know we might not get to the yarn store when we want because of snow storm, flood, or any number of other events! I may not be living in Maine right now, but I am very homesick for it! My husband stands amazed that I'm always prepared for the possibility of not being able to leave the house for several days at a time. But real winters are like that, and it's no problem if you have plenty of food and plenty of books and projects.


----------



## josephinekiwanuka (Oct 9, 2011)

We knitters have the same habits buy buy buy and keep,like me I buy lots of yarn and make things, then I give them away it is the thrill of knitting which makes it worthy while. You can sell your cushions if you find a buyer so that they don't go to waste. Never feel guilty when you buy wool if it makes you happy then do so. As for me I don't think I will ever pass a nice ball of yarn if I see one because I know one day I will use all my wool. Enjoy your hobby.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

If you knit it up it won't be part of your stash any longer!


----------



## Ginialea (Nov 9, 2012)

I add to my stash so that when I can't drive or walk to a yarn shop, I'll still have yarn to work with. This getting old is not for sissies. More yarn is good!!!


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Nanny Mon said:


> When you buy your next ball of yarn/wool, think of this.
> 
> Just think of all the people you are keeping jobs, helping to feed their families etc:
> 
> ...


Man oh man, do I LOVE this answer! I always knew I was the source of an income stream but couldn't for the life of me figure out how! Now I know...off to memorize it......


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

(6) totes is that all. I have (7) large plastic bins full of yarn. I'm always on the look out for more. I have slowed down a lot. Mostly because where I go I have it all already. Lol!!!!! I knit ever day and haven't put a dent in it. But if I go somewhere else and see something I like, I'm going to buy it too. Lol!!!! It could be drugs, it could be gambling or alcohol. Mine is yarn. Lol!!!


----------



## Finnyknit (Nov 7, 2012)

Many thanks for all your replies. I now realise that I am definitely not on my own and that I never need feel guilty for adding to my stash again. I also now realise what a valuable service to the community I am providing by helping to support the local and global economy.
I don't drink (much...), smoke or gamble and knitting really is a pleasure to me so I can now justify my spending. 
also, with the increasing fuel bills, and thanks to my 'hunter gathering'I know that I have enough wool to be able to knit jumpers, scarves, hats, throws etc.etc. for my nearest and dearest so they need never be cold.
Keep knitting!!!!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Don't know- but if you or anyone else finds out PLEASE let me know !! :roll: :roll: :?:


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

I often have the same problem.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> What ever it is, a lot of us have it too!


I agree - - Getting lots of cushy, soft, silky yarn is a major part of KNITTING........ ENJOY .......


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Did anyone else go to the Rhinebeck Sheep and Wool festival this week end? I spent my yarn allowance for the next five years! I've never seen so much yarn in one place before.


----------



## Kbg351 (Jul 20, 2011)

I not only do not need yarn for the rest if my life bc I have more projects backed up that I'll never even get to!!!...BUT.. I love unraveling stuff and starting over with a project ..that's " better" for a particular yarn. I don't even care about wearing it!! So what sub category of nuts is that?!?!?!!


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Sometimes impulsive buys make for the best projects. Enjoy your new cushions and the new color schemes they will add to your home.



Finnyknit said:


> I've just been to a Wool Fest in Burscough, Lancashire and although determined not to buy anything, have come away with 9 balls of Adriafil Knitcol in 3 different colours. One of the stalls had a sample cushion made out of the yarn and it looked lovely, which enticed me to buy enough wool to make 3. The thing is that none of the wool is like any of my colour schemes and I won't know where to put the cushions when I have made them. I do know that I will get immense pleasure from knitting with it but £31 could have been spent a lot more wisely!


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

I am going to show my husband this post and the replies as he seems to think i'm the only one who has this problem  :-D


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Why do you add to your stash? Because you can. That is what a stash is for.


----------



## slipperyfish (Jun 26, 2012)

A stash of wool equals my security blanket. When I get a bout of pneumonia I "play" with my stash..


----------



## Kathy Young (Jan 19, 2012)

My growing stash is strategically stored so no one but me really knows how much I have. I look at my stash and feel so blessed because I will have enough yarn, needles, fiber and equipment to supply us with garments when the zombee apocalyse happens.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

It's a disease that there is no known cure for........accept it and keep buying if it makes you feel better.


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

A couple of weeks ago I bought at Joann's 3 pounders of rainbow variegated...had a coat pattern I finally got the gauge right and decided this was the yarn to use. 3 of the great big pounders should be enough right? Just in case went back and bought 6 more. Now I know I have enough for prob. 3 coats and 40 pairs of matching gloves. Stash? What stash?


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

I knitted myself a jacket in that yarn it is so nice and warm and lovely and soft .all the adrifil yarns are nice


----------



## gavinsgrammy (Feb 11, 2012)

It's a contest, she who dies with the most yarn wins!


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

beejay said:


> If you ever find out why you keep adding to your stash please let me know. I have the same problem.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Finnyknit said:


> I've just been to a Wool Fest in Burscough, Lancashire and although determined not to buy anything, have come away with 9 balls of Adriafil Knitcol in 3 different colours. One of the stalls had a sample cushion made out of the yarn and it looked lovely, which enticed me to buy enough wool to make 3. The thing is that none of the wool is like any of my colour schemes and I won't know where to put the cushions when I have made them. I do know that I will get immense pleasure from knitting with it but £31 could have been spent a lot more wisely!


Now wait just a darn minute here. girlie. You say you went to a Wool Fest "determined" not to buy anything? Why am I having trouble believing that? Knitters are all drawn to yarn. Male or female, we all carry an extra gene known as the "k1,p1" gene. We simply can't help it. It's even worse for those who also carry the "y"o gene which is also fairly common.

Scientists have been reluctant to make this information public. Why? Because many of those scientists are married to knitters, that's why, and they don't want to encourage their mates to hang around yarn shops and Wool Fests.

Once the secret is out, knitters will feel excused from all their illogical purchases and need no longer feel any shame or guilt about their excesses.

But now you know. Isn't knowledge wonderful?

You're welcome.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

grammabob said:


> A couple of weeks ago I bought at Joann's 3 pounders of rainbow variegated...had a coat pattern I finally got the gauge right and decided this was the yarn to use. 3 of the great big pounders should be enough right? Just in case went back and bought 6 more. Now I know I have enough for prob. 3 coats and 40 pairs of matching gloves. Stash? What stash?


 Well THAT made me laugh-It sounds SOOOO familiar!!

I just tell my daughter-one day ALL this will be yours. She hasn't got the knitting bug YET.She has started a stash but it is nothing like a reasonable size.She plans to buy a knitting machine ,then the addiction will kick in!!


----------



## joannburton (Jun 21, 2013)

Don't you remember. The one with the most wins.I remember that with material so it should apply too. JoAnn Burton.Keep knitting. It is so relaxing.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

I feeel I'm in the right company. My Yarnitus can flare up at the drop of a hat and I just go and get my yarn fix without any kicking and screaming. Then I'm good for some time. 
If there is anyone out there who has a cure, please DON'T let me know. I am happy with my condition.
Hannet


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

Ann Degray, I love that comment that you wrote & have been sitting here laughing out loud. I've got such a LARGE stash & my DH doesn't have any idea but he goes out & buys more tools that end up laying around the yard. Son came over & finally got the yard cleaned up but he's back to working on the tractors so the tools are out again. I don't say a word about his tools so he hasn't mentioned my stash. Course, I've managed to move it around & put some of my needlepoint yarn in w/it so you can't tell. My Mom used to say you had to tell the truth if your father asked & if he didn't, you didn't have to VOLUNTEER. Amazing how much isn't volunteered around here.


----------



## MzBluejay (Sep 1, 2013)

DonnieK
Great answer, we or should I say most of us have a roof,food and clothes and should be thankfull that we don't need a blankie to keep us warm


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Finnyknit said:


> I've just been to a Wool Fest in Burscough, Lancashire and although determined not to buy anything, have come away with 9 balls of Adriafil Knitcol in 3 different colours. One of the stalls had a sample cushion made out of the yarn and it looked lovely, which enticed me to buy enough wool to make 3. The thing is that none of the wool is like any of my colour schemes and I won't know where to put the cushions when I have made them. I do know that I will get immense pleasure from knitting with it but £31 could have been spent a lot more wisely!


Finny, not to worry. You can never have enough yarn.


----------



## majomi (Sep 29, 2013)

I thought I was the only one!!!! I have a trunks and several bins. I have my yarn color coded and by texture. My family has threatened to find a support group for me because I am so addicted. The thing is, I use it!! I knit for profit and I am ALWAYS getting a request for something. For me it's like going to a department store. Someone is looking for a particular style of red sweater or a blue scarf, etc. and it's like shopping in a store. I have the colors, the patterns and like magic in a given time they have their product. I LOVE IT!!!! I am going to keep buying and buying and buying. Think of it this way, you could be doing so many other things with the cash and not necessarily for good... Keep adding to your stash!!!


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Ann, my dear, I love your stories and your life and the way you are incredibly giving of everything. I so wish you lived near to me...


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Lynda M Otvos said:


> Ann, my dear, I love your stories and your life and the way you are incredibly giving of everything. I so wish you lived near to me...


Look at Noah! He's helping you now....if you can teach him to fold you've got something!!!


----------



## radh4 knitter (Sep 25, 2013)

I buy yarn on sale and then come summer I start scarves and hats. Our church women's group make scarves and hats for the women and children in a shelter. We also make scarves and hats for teen children who are living on the street. We give them for Christmas presents. I mix yarns (only wool with wool and non wool with non wool so they can be washed together). white with any color and colors together ie green and yellow (our college colors) or high school colors. Striped scarves are in fashion so can use up several colors of yarns in a scarf. Some of the kids go to school even tho they are on the street. A couple of the gals make mittens or socks. We also make small blankets just wide enough, but long enough to cover the kids on the streets. The shelter is only open during the day.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Kbg351 said:


> I not only do not need yarn for the rest if my life bc I have more projects backed up that I'll never even get to!!!...BUT.. I love unraveling stuff and starting over with a project ..that's " better" for a particular yarn. I don't even care about wearing it!! So what sub category of nuts is that?!?!?!!


Ohhh that's called "the new norm " !! :lol: :lol: Viddie


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

Suggestion from a retired teacher.

When your stash outgrows your storage bins, please call a school near your home... Ask if you could donate some yarn to a classroom or art room teacher. You may make a friend for life. When I was a young teacher back in the early 1960s there was worsted weight yarn, burlap in colors and other supplies in the storage room. By the time I retired almost forty years later those wonderful supplies were a distant memory. I used them with my fourth graders [9-10 years old.]


----------



## Kbg351 (Jul 20, 2011)

What's that pattern. I love it!


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

I told my husband last week that I was not going to buy any more yarn for a while. Then on Saturday, I told him I was going to A.C.Moore. I had a $10 off $40 coupon plus $10 reward certficate. I came home with two large bags of yarn...all Mill Ends, but wonderful yarns...Why do I do this...I am a collector of yarn...


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Definitely do show him. This is proof that you're not alone! Hee, hee, hee!



trace said:


> I am going to show my husband this post and the replies as he seems to think i'm the only one who has this problem  :-D


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

You got the bug  Most of us have it and it is contagious


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Ist it good ,we are have an addiction to knitting and buying yarn,and nothing worse,I cannot watch TV without some knitting in my hands,I have 20 woolie hat ready for the Charity shop ,and now I am making 20 pair of Mitts,


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

at least this is one thing nearly everyone on this site has in common!!!


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

Finnyknit said:


> I've just been to a Wool Fest in Burscough, Lancashire and although determined not to buy anything, have come away with 9 balls of Adriafil Knitcol in 3 different colours. One of the stalls had a sample cushion made out of the yarn and it looked lovely, which enticed me to buy enough wool to make 3. The thing is that none of the wool is like any of my colour schemes and I won't know where to put the cushions when I have made them. I do know that I will get immense pleasure from knitting with it but £31 could have been spent a lot more wisely!


When ever you do find out Please let me know. I just bought enough sock yarn to do another 5 pairs of socks, and I needed that yarn like a hole in the head. When will I ever learn.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

Here's a chance for you to make the cushions and sell them. Maybe a new outlet for you to be trying out?


----------



## ali'sfolly (Oct 27, 2012)

LaLaWa said:


> Oh you're absolutely allowed to add to you stash without regret if you attend a wool show or special event. It's in the rules.


I am so glad to hear this as I am heading to SAFF this weekend! My yarn bins are full, but thanks to you all here, I won't feel bad about buying more!!


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a very simple reason why I keep adding to my stash. I know someday I will not have the income that I have now but I will still always want to knit and crochet. Basically it is my "knitting penison" Or my 401K crochet.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

My stash started in 1977 when I first knitted for my due baby. The stash has grown steadily over the years, but when its on special offer I will buy it for the future. It's getting to the stage where large space bags play a very important part to keep it all under control. I'll be having a new craft room built in the new year and hope to transfer my wool and card making stashes into this new room.lol lol my first chance to inventory it all and put it all away in one purpose made building.(Hope it all fits!)lol


----------



## Forsm01 (Aug 28, 2013)

I do the same thing all of the time... LOL!!!! Do as I do. Go for visits to your friends and family. See who does have those color schemes. Make the cushions. Give the cushions as gifts to 3 of your favorite people with those color schemes. That way the money is well spent, you've given a loved one a fabulous gift made from the heart by YOU and when you visit you can enjoy it. Just a thought.... LOL!!! Before I went back to knitting I did all sorts of other crafts.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> I have a very simple reason why I keep adding to my stash. I know someday I will not have the income that I have now but I will still always want to knit and crochet. Basically it is my "knitting penison" Or my 401K crochet.


Now that is an answer that I can identify with, deep down inside I am afraid that someday I will not be able to get yarn, due to pension time and also one's health to go browsing around looking for it!! :roll:


----------



## Forsm01 (Aug 28, 2013)

Bless your heart! Have a great week!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

daleech said:


> Hi! My name is Susan I have an addiction to yarn and patterns. I have many totes of this wonderful fibers and I don't know if I want to kick this habit. U see when I am stressed I know I can just sit and relax...maybe just looking at patterns for hours. Trying to decide what to make next. I know it makes people Happy!Happy! Happy! When they are gifted one of my finished products.


same here!


----------



## Forsm01 (Aug 28, 2013)

Most definitely. It's also nice to make a little extra cash on occasion with special orders or save money when you can make a$300 sweater for $40. Have a nice week!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sorry had to laugh. I say that to myself all the time and do I listen, NO!!

£31 for shear enjoyment and something to show for it in the end, priceless I say. Think of Christmas pressies?? :thumbup: 

Pam


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> I have a very simple reason why I keep adding to my stash. I know someday I will not have the income that I have now but I will still always want to knit and crochet. Basically it is my "knitting penison" Or my 401K crochet.


I love your excuse. This will make perfect sense to my numbers wise husband!


----------



## bbbie (May 5, 2011)

am on limited income so when I find an affordable item I will buy for my stash to make items for friends and famly


----------



## adoreenfan (Oct 20, 2013)

Love knitted hoodie jacket, like anything in variegated. Am going to try and find a similar pattern done in crochet.


----------



## adoreenfan (Oct 20, 2013)

Love knitted hoodie jacket, like anything in variegated. Am going to try and find a similar pattern done in crochet.


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

Because it feeeeels so goooooood!!!!!


----------



## Forsm01 (Aug 28, 2013)

Reduces the stress and you have something positive to show for it!


----------



## bardar (Oct 21, 2013)

I have been using my left overs a lot our school had some children without scarfs and hats So I just guess I needed to vent cuz I still have to buy & have left overs again


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

We all have the same problem.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I guess we are like Apostle Paul, that which i do not want to do I do, that which I want to do I do not.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

PauletteB said:


> I guess we are like Apostle Paul, that which i do not want to do I do, that which I want to do I do not.


Yes, but let's be honest....we WANT TO!


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

Me too


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

So this is a problem? Since when?


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

crochetknit Deb said:


> So this is a problem? Since when?


And your point is........??

Such a funny problem.


----------



## bardar (Oct 21, 2013)

THANK YOU. APOSTLE PAUL SURE HIT THE ARROW ON THE HEAD IN MORE WAYS THAN ONE


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> And your point is........??
> 
> Such a funny problem.


No problem. :lol:


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Finnyknit said:


> I've just been to a Wool Fest in Burscough, Lancashire and although determined not to buy anything, have come away with 9 balls of Adriafil Knitcol in 3 different colours. One of the stalls had a sample cushion made out of the yarn and it looked lovely, which enticed me to buy enough wool to make 3. The thing is that none of the wool is like any of my colour schemes and I won't know where to put the cushions when I have made them. I do know that I will get immense pleasure from knitting with it but £31 could have been spent a lot more wisely!


If it will give you pleasure just knitting with it, why do you need any other excuse? I think we often forget that one of the reasons we knit is because of the enjoyment it gives us. You wouldn't question the need to buy another book you wanted to read would you? Or another pair of shoes?


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I have the same problem. This week, while on a three day get-a-way, I just couldn't resist the beautiful yarn in the shops. Mind you, I do NOT need any more yarn. What is it with us knitters? Don't even talk to me about patterns. I have way more than I'll ever use in two lifetimes. Keep on Knitting.
DotS


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

DotS said:


> I have the same problem. This week, while on a three day get-a-way, I just couldn't resist the beautiful yarn in the shops. Mind you, I do NOT need any more yarn. What is it with us knitters? Don't even talk to me about patterns. I have way more than I'll ever use in two lifetimes. Keep on Knitting.
> DotS


Yes we collect patterns and then what do we do? Either knit a brand new one, or go back to one of the first ones we aquired and leave the ones we got inbetween. Well we get new ones because their in fashion, the old ones have come back into fashion and the others are out of fashion.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Finnyknit said:


> I've just been to a Wool Fest in Burscough, Lancashire and although determined not to buy anything, have come away with 9 balls of Adriafil Knitcol in 3 different colours. One of the stalls had a sample cushion made out of the yarn and it looked lovely, which enticed me to buy enough wool to make 3. The thing is that none of the wool is like any of my colour schemes and I won't know where to put the cushions when I have made them. I do know that I will get immense pleasure from knitting with it but £31 could have been spent a lot more wisely!


Anne Boleyn probably said the same thing on her way to the scaffold.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I love knitcol. It fascinates me how it changes colour. I have seen it knitted and crocheted and like both. If you ever need more - try this online shop - www.avicraftwool.co.uk - lots of different colourways on there. xx


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

when u know the answer let me know...i have bins & bins!


----------

